# Prime Times No Doubt



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Well our fall time wading for the big girls and drifting the birds has began. Half of these fish were caught wading and the other half drifting with quality fish! Everyone of these fish ate a Down South Lure plumb or spicey pumpkin. The Bay is full of shrimp and the Complex is healthy so be ready to go chase a hog with me or just have a blast fishing the birds! I have dates open in November and December,no doubt primo months. Give me a shout for a great day on the bay.
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115 
www.capthollisforrester.com 
[email protected]


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Great report!


----------



## RB2020 (Feb 10, 2015)

your killing it, I will call after next weekend and hit you up for a mid week wade. Honey do's and family trips are eating my time up right now.


----------

